# Picking this up this weekend!



## Meat Wagon (Aug 10, 2010)

Found this on CL. The guys wants $1800, but im giving him my old Jeep and $800 for it. A steal if you ask me 

She's an 89 TQA. Pearl white. 

































I figured this site would be the way to go. I do know it needs climate controls, AC work, and a headliner. As well as hatch struts, and a few odds and ends, but she runs great (a lot better than that POS Jeep I'm trading for her:thumbup::thumbup: ) 

Any links/sites you guys can throw at me would be great, as this is my first Audi. One things for sure, the amber corners need replaced. And the god-awful roofrack needs to be shaved or something. 

Hope to hear from you guys soon 

-Travis


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

www.034motorsport.com - pretty much the place to go for Audi 10vt stuff... 
www.gtquattro.com - sells chips for the mac-11 ecu for good power upgrades

and this forum has picked up over the last little bit. good guys, always have good advice


----------

